# CAAD9 front brake bolt



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I just received a new to me black 2010 CAAD 9 with Premium fork. In assembling the bike I noticed the fork does not provide for a recessed brake nut. I went online and discovered that the official Cannondale brake nut has a larger head than the standard recessed nut, so my question is:

Can I use a standard recessed nut (in the correct length) or do I have to use the Cannondale part?


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a CAAD9 frame and Premium fork. Centaur brakes on the front of it. I am pretty sure I used the nut that came with the brakes. Its not really recessed into the fork, like most of my other forks are. The nut is flush with the back of the fork, not recessed and hidden.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

yes you can use a ''standard bolt'' provide with your brakeset.. except for super six.. system six.. but caad no problem


----------

